# Help with Malware on Android



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

i have spymaxx on my android and it encrypted files saying its factor files so I can't delete them is there anything I can do about this


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

The malware forum is for windows computers only. Moved to android forum. None of the typical cleaning tools we use will work on anything except windows


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I come up empty on "spymaxx".


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

There used to be another spy virus like it I can't remember what it's called but it encrypts there files to say that there are factory set so I can't delete them and they covered the disable bouton I factory reset it and it's still on there it has access to actually watch me and to every single file and anything I ever used can control my phone even


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

dvk01 said:


> The malware forum is for windows computers only. Moved to android forum. None of the typical cleaning tools we use will work on anything except windows


That really sucks there's no way to delete the files even if I go into developer mode?


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

plodr said:


> I come up empty on "spymaxx".


There used to be another spy virus like it I can't remember what it's called but it encrypts there files to say that there are factory set so I can't delete them and they covered the disable bouton I factory reset it and it's still on there it has access to actually watch me and to every single file and anything I ever used can control my phone even


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I've not heard of any program on Android that encrypts files. You're saying a hard reset doesn't resolve this? Do you have a screen shot? There's a program called MaxxSpy that monitors a phone. But a hard reset should clear that. But it means someone with access to your phone installed it.


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

TonyB25 said:


> I've not heard of any program on Android that encrypts files. You're saying a hard reset doesn't resolve this? Do you have a screen shot? There's a program called MaxxSpy that monitors a phone. But a hard reset should clear that. But it means someone with access to your phone installed it.


No I was trynna download a thing that said it like kind of rooted your phone and then when I downloaded it my phone went nuts and barely anything detects it but Norton did but it won't let me download anything to kill it I did a hard reset or whatever how u access it when it's off to do the reset but that didn't help its a whole bunch of com.whatever kind of virus Norton just says it's called spyymaxxx or something like that but they encrypted the files to think there factory so everytime I reset my phone they just end up back on there and then just respreads it even gave me fake apps when I was trying to fix it


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

I have my battery out of my phone right now but I will take a screenshot and try to send it I'm not sure how because it keeps redirecting all my websites I am on a diff device right now but I will see what I can do


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

Helpwithtrojan03 said:


> No I was trynna download a thing that said it like kind of rooted your phone and then when I downloaded it my phone went nuts and barely anything detects it but Norton did but it won't let me download anything to kill it I did a hard reset or whatever how u access it when it's off to do the reset but that didn't help its a whole bunch of com.whatever kind of virus Norton just says it's called spyymaxxx or something like that but they encrypted the files to think there factory so everytime I reset my phone they just end up back on there and then just respreads it even gave me fake apps when I was trying to fix it


It literally has access to everything in my phone I have never seen access things that long ever on anything


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

TonyB25 said:


> I've not heard of any program on Android that encrypts files. You're saying a hard reset doesn't resolve this? Do you have a screen shot? There's a program called MaxxSpy that monitors a phone. But a hard reset should clear that. But it means someone with access to your phone installed it.


It's spymaxx.exxe I think it even has the disable bouton blocked out on the so called factory apps on my phone they only show up in settings I guess it's actually a spyware


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

I just wanted to apologize for my lack of punctuation on this site I never used a forum before and did not realize the proper protocol. I did not mean to offend anyone sorry if I did . And thanks for the responses


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

plodr said:


> I come up empty on "spymaxx".


There used to be another spy virus like it I can't remember what it's called but it encrypts there files to say that there are factory set so I can't delete them and they covered the disable bouton I factory reset it and it's still on there it has access to actually watch me and to every single file and anything I ever used can control my phone even I guess it is a spyware that I am assuming adds virus to my phone the file is spymaxx exxe.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

As I posted, I can find nothing about this.

The only information I find deals with *Windows* not Android.
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/SpyMaxx.exe-22709.html


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

plodr said:


> As I posted, I can find nothing about this.
> 
> The only information I find deals with *Windows* not Android.
> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/SpyMaxx.exe-22709.html


 what if I rooted my phone I read somewhere that if its rooted then you can delete any files which should get rid of it or is that a bad idea now that it's infected I just can't afford a new phone that's why I'm trying so hard to figure this out lol


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

plodr said:


> As I posted, I can find nothing about this.
> 
> The only information I find deals with *Windows* not Android.
> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/SpyMaxx.exe-22709.html


Are you familiar with this website I just found it a lot of people are happy with the results it's not my same virus but I think I might try it out ? How can I be sure that I am not downloading more malware onto my phone


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

Helpwithtrojan03 said:


> Are you familiar with this website I just found it a lot of people are happy with the results it's not my same virus but I think I might try it out ? How can I be sure that I am not downloading more malware onto my phone


http://www.wintips.org/how-to-remove-unblock-your-phone-has-been-blocked-up-android-koler-virus/


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Android phones don't run EXE files. The link you posted is clearly for Windows computers only.

You can't accidentally root an Android phone. You'd have to run a long serious of commands and load an alternative ROM.

Something else is going on with your phone. Did you perform a hard reset? That's not just removing the battery. Each phone has its own procedures for that.


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah where you turn it off and push a bunch of bout tons I tried that I don I had Norton anti virus and it said it was spymaxx exe. But I deleted it when I reset my phone my phone keeps building viruses by the minute and now it's spreading to other devices in my house and now not only can I not disable to so called factory apps but I can't clear the data either and it updated my original files also to add onto them I don't know what it is then but it's driving me absolutely crazy it just locked me out of my other phone I have probably close to 80 unknown apps on my phone now and that's even with the battery out all day accept when I am trying to fix it


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

I meant like if I root my phone with the virus on it will that work because when I try to download something it either re routes me to a fake website or I think I have an anti malware then when it's loaded it goes to frost wire or more spyware I can't get onto any sites that allow me to fix my phone and it kicked me out of all my programs like google play nothing else even detects it now only Norton did but I can see them in my app settings


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm waiting for the other picture to load but I have 105 apps still open that I can't even force close or clear data I have about 80 that did but I can't disable I have a picture of what it's allowed to do


----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Helpwithtrojan03 (Dec 6, 2015)

Unfortunately whatever this is it's now on my iPad and it won't letmepost what it's able to access if anyone has advice on how I can load these pics ? It's 8 pages long


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Those are running system apps. They have to be there. You haven't posted anything about what you think is malware. You also haven't performed a hard reset. Since I don't think you have a malware app on your phone, I don't see how anything could spread to every computer on your network.


----------

